# New to thos forum, ready to help :)



## Stileex (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi,

I'm Simon and new here !

I am French, currently living in Madagascar. This is a huge challenge to settle in this country, so if anyone needs help, feel free to ask 

I'm also opened to any kind of business from and to Madagascar.

Thanks !


----------

